# 68-72 CHEVELLE AND A-BODY CUSTOM INTERIOR



## CLOOFUSS (Oct 22, 2010)

68-72 CHEVELLE AND A-BODY CUSTOM INTERIOR PICS....


----------



## CLOOFUSS (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Nice.Where you located? Do you do those Gauge Clusters(Dashes) for a 69 el camino? How Much?


----------



## CLOOFUSS (Oct 22, 2010)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Nice.Where you located? Do you do those Gauge Clusters(Dashes) for a 69 el camino? How Much?


We are located in South Fl, Ft Lauderdale... Thanks for the good words, sorry we didn't see this earlier... Please give me a call for details.. 954-440-0251


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

very, Very nice! wouldn't like seeing this in a low but i def. digg it for a pro street or whtsovr


----------

